# Some serious clams dropped on this one....



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I watched this one with interest and am amazed at the final outcome, some serious money dropped on this bad boy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330289107572


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually, that amounts to a mere $73.35 each for 17 running chassis with bodies. Of course, there are only seven different body styles... While it's not insane, the total does vastly exceed my annual slot car budget.. It would be better if these came with some maple syrup, back bacon and Molsons, eh?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

On the heels of recent events...still a bargain.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, you guys are absolutely right, overall, it's a pretty decent deal.... I am just amzed at the single transaction sum is all.

I collect Hot Wheels here and there, and the wads that those guys drop for a single car at times blows this money away bar none.

Must be fun!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I say, I was going to have Mordred, our butler, throw another brick of $100s in the fire place when I saw this cheeky fellow's advert about Riggen slot cars. Muffy agreed that we simply had to have them. Support the price of copper and zinc and all that. Can't have our mines losing money after all. Time for another Romeo y Julieta.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pass me the Maple Syrup and the Molson Jeeves!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

hate to be the seller on that epay and paypayl fees ooooofff!


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Riggens*



resinmonger said:


> Actually, that amounts to a mere $73.35 each for 17 running chassis with bodies. Of course, there are only seven different body styles... While it's not insane, the total does vastly exceed my annual slot car budget.. It would be better if these came with some maple syrup, back bacon and Molsons, eh?


If you look at it from a price per piece perspective, it's only $36 for each chassis and body separately. Downright cheap for vintage Riggens in exc shape!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

When does collecting go from a hobby to a habit?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

tjettim said:


> When does collecting go from a hobby to a habit?


When the first thing you do in the morning is go check the slot car sites on the internet and it's the last thing you do at night.....

Hey.... waitaminute...... oh crap.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And when you live on it like I have lately, I guess it's an obsession.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> When the first thing you do in the morning is go check the slot car sites on the internet and it's the last thing you do at night.....
> 
> Hey.... waitaminute...... oh crap.....


Guilty as charged! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Guilty as charged! :thumbsup:


You forgot, right before ya leave for work....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Arrghhh...I do'm all.....but the TM knows where to find me and the bills get paid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you look at the bidding history, the price went from $600 something to over $1,200 in the last 10 seconds...

:freak:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

That's nothing compared to the price this car brought:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120337239554

But at least the shipping was free!


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

We Are In Hard Times Just Have To Get Down What We Like To Do Wth Are Money 

?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If i dropped that much on slots regardless of make, model and how many, I'd be looking for a new Track Manager. :freak: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> If i dropped that much on slots regardless of make, model and how many, I'd be looking for a new Track Manager. :freak: rr


Right?!


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Riggens...*

The real kick in the pants is that the seller might have doubled the amount he/she received by listing them seperate. It is an auction sin to list something that collectable together. It eliminates too many potential buyers. Of course if this was a need money quick thing all bets are off...

I think most buyers will jump at a chance for one nice car and bid for it, but once this auction hit $500, I bet most watchers were doing just that... 

watching...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amen, Smokin!!


----------

